#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Σημαντικές αλλαγές στο σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ - Συμφωνητικά

## Xάρης

Μπορείτε να δείτε αυτήν τη σελίδα εδώ: http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...B9%CE%BA%CE%AC

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Κάτι τέτοιο νομίζω ότι δεν αναφέρεται σε κάποιον νόμο του κράτους. 
Αναφέρει απλά σύνταξη ιδιωτικού συμφωνητικού και υποβολή συγκεντρωτικής κατάστασης υπό μορφή πίνακα στο σύστημα ΤΑΧΙS του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών (ιδιωτικά συμφωνητικά που υπογράφησαν το 2011 εξαιρέθηκαν από την υποβολή).

----------


## Kostas2002

Το τι θα γράφει το συμφωνητικό είναι σε νόμο του Κράτους. Τι π@π@ριές ζητάνε πάλι..... Που θα βοηθήσει η αναγραφή της νόμιμης στο συμφωνητικό;
Την συμφωνία με έναν πελάτη την κλείνουμε άσχετα με τη νόμιμη αμοιβή. Τόσο θέλουμε τόσο ζητάμε. Άρα όταν το υπογράφουμε δεν έχουμε υπολογίσει νόμιμη γιατί όση και να είναι θα πληρώσουμε το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ της.... Εκτός αν μιλάμε για κανένα έργο 100000¤ που έχει ΤΣΜΕΔΕ 3072¤ που είναι ένα σεβαστό ποσό αλλά τότε θα πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε την εφορία και όχι το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ,.....  :Λυπημένος:

----------


## Anna_R

> Που θα βοηθήσει η αναγραφή της νόμιμης στο συμφωνητικό;


Την αναγραφή της νόμιμης, έχω την εντύπωση ότι τη ζητάνε, για να ελέγχουν εύκολα τις "εκπτώσεις".
Και σε περίπτωση που συχνά υποβάλεις συμφωνητικά με μηδενικές ή πολύ μικρές αμοιβές, να ..παρεμβαίνουν.
Δεν ξέρω με ποιό τρόπο, δεν ξέρω αν και τι έχουν δικαίωμα να κάνουν. 
Αλλά κάτι τέτοιο είχα ακούσει πριν καιρό στο ΤΕΕ Κ.Μακεδονίας. Ελπίζω να παρανόησα.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν και το έγραψα κι αλλού (*εδώ*), θα το επαναλάβω:

Το συμφωνητικό δεν είναι άχρηστο έντυπο και η ηλεκτρονική του κατάθεση εξυπηρετεί πολύ.
Διαφορετικά ήμασταν υποχρεωμένοι, σύμφωνα με τον Ν.3919/11, να το καταθέσουμε σε υποκατάστημα του ΤΕΕ.
Ίσως να μας διάβασαν εδώ μέσα!!! Μόνο που ξύπνησαν πολύ αργά.

Δεν νομίζω ότι προκύπτει από κανένα νόμο ότι είναι υποχρεωτική η ηλεκτρονική κατάθεση του συμφωνητικού!
Από τον νόμο, Ν.3919/11, προκύπτει η κατάθεση του συμφωνητικού στο ΤΕΕ. Αυτό είναι ξεκάθαρο.
Και το ΤΕΕ, δεν νομοθετεί!!! Αυτός είναι ο ρόλος της βουλής.
Συνεπώς, αν εμείς δεν υποβάλλουμε ηλεκτρονικά τα συμφωνητικά στο ΤΕΕ παρά τα πηγαίνουμε σε κάποιο υποκατάστημα τους, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Και αν σας πουν ότι "δεν τα δεχόμαστε", υπενθυμίζω ότι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να δέχονται οποιαδήποτε αίτηση ακόμα και αυτή κάποιου που ζητά να πάρει 10 κάμψεις ο πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ!

Δεν γίνεται έλεγχος από το ΤΕΕ για το ύψος της αμοιβής, αν είναι κάτω από κάποιο όριο.
Δεν με εμποδίζει κανείς να ζητάω μηδενικές αμοιβές για τις υπηρεσίες μου.
Το ΤΕΕ θα μπορούσε να με περάσει θεωρητικά από το πειθαρχικό λόγω του ότι παραβαίνω  τον *επαγγελματικό κώδικα των μηχανικών* (άρθρο 4) που ορίζει ότι πρέπει ο μηχανικός: "_Να λαμβάνη αμοιβήν δια πάσαν προσφερομένην παρ' αυτού υπηρεσίαν_"
Αυτή όμως η παράγραφος έρχεται σε σύγκρουση με τον Ν.3919/11 που απελευθερώνει τις αμοιβές.
Θεωρώ ότι κατισχύει ο νόμος του όποιου κώδικα κάποιας συντεχνίας.
Και αν δηλαδή ζητήσω αμοιβή 0,01¤, έχω παρακάμψει τον σκόπελο;
Όσοι εδώ προσφέρουμε δωρεάν υπηρεσίες σε συναδέλφους, γιατί και οι απαντήσεις σε ερωτήματα συναδέλφων και τα δωρεάν προγράμματα υπηρεσίες είναι, θα πρέπει να τιμωρηθούμε από το πειθαρχικό του ΤΕΕ;
Θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι.
Το μόνο που μπορούν να κάνουν είναι να σφυρίξουν στην εφορία να μας κάνουν έλεγχο. Ε, ας το κάνουν.

Και κάτι ακόμα.
Αφού το ΤΕΕ θέτει ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις για το συμφωνητικό, γιατί δεν βγάζει ένα επίσημο προσχέδιο συμφωνητικού, όπως το επιθυμεί, ώστε να διευκολύνει τα μέλη του που τώρα βασίζονται είτε στο τι τους κατεβάζει η κούτρα τους, είτε στο τι τους λέει ο ένας ή ο άλλος, είτε σ' αυτά που κατεβάζουν από τα διάφορα φόρουμ και γενικώς ιστοσελίδες.

----------


## Kostas2002

Εγώ θεωρώ παράλογο και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την χρησιμότητα της αναγραφής στο συμφωνητικό της νόμιμης.
Το ΤΕΕ την ξέρει.
Το ιδιοκτήτη δεν τον αφορά διότι δεν βγάζει από την τσέπη του τις κρατήσεις ΤΣΜΕΔΕ/ΕΜΠ.
Χρονοδιάγραμμα, τι αφορά το ΤΕΕ; Και γιατί θα πρέπει να υπάρχει χρονοδιάγραμμα;

Άρθρο 179 ΑΚ



> Άκυρη ως αντίθετη προς τα χρηστά ήθη είναι ιδίως η δικαιοπραξία με την οποία δεσμεύεται υπερβολικά η ελευθερία του προσώπου ή η δικαιοπραξία με την οποία εκμεταλλεύεται κάποιος την ανάγκη, την κουφότητα ή την απειρία του άλλου και πετυχαίνει έτσι να συνομολογήσει ή να πάρει για τον εαυτό του ή τρίτο, για κάποια παροχή, περιουσιακά ωφελήματα, που, κατά τις περιστάσεις, βρίσκονται σε φανερή δυσαναλογία προς την παροχή.


Και τέλος όλα αυτά είναι αντίθετα στο Άρθρο 158 του ΑΚ



> Τύπος δικαιοπραξίας
> Η τήρηση τύπου για τη δικαιοπραξία απαιτείται μόνο όπου το ορίζει ο νόμος.


Και ο νόμος ορίζει
Άρθρο 1§2 ΒΔ 30-5-56



> Η δήλωσις δέον να περιλαμβάνη το ονοματεπώνυμον ή τον τίτλον και την διεύθυνσιν του αναθέτοντος, το είδος της αναληφθείσης μελέτης ως και κατά προεκτίμησιν το μέγεθος και την δαπάνην αυτής και την επ' αυτής αμοιβήν.

----------


## EngXanthi

Νισάφι πια με τη νόμιμη και τη συμβατική. Ισχύει ή δεν ισχύει ο 3919/2011; Στοπ πια στα τσιφλίκια του ΤΕΕ εκεί κάτω στην Αθήνα. Και τι στο καλό σημαίνει "Σε περίπτωση που για ένα έργο δεν έχει υποβληθεί ηλεκτρονικά έγγραφη συμφωνία θα θεωρείται από όλες τις αρχές ότι η συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή ταυτίζεται με την Νόμιμη"; Ποιες είναι οι αρχές; Το ΤΕΕ; Δεν πάνε καλά!

Εδώ ακόμα οι ΔΟΥ δεν έχουν εναρμονιστεί με τις διατάξεις αυτές. Όσες φορές πήγα να θεωρήσω συμφωνητικό με πελάτη, με στραβοκοιτούσαν οι υπάλληλοι και μου απαντούσαν: "Αν είναι να θεωρήσω κάθε συμφωνητικό που μου φέρνει μηχανικός, θα έπρεπε να γεμίσω όλο τον όροφο με φακέλους".

Κι εγώ λοιπόν ερωτώ: αξίζει τον κόπο όλη αυτή η ταλαιπωρία; Από τη μια το ΤΕΕ που προσπαθεί να μη χάσει τις όποιες εισφορές, από την άλλη η απελευθέρωση των αμοιβών. Νισάφι! Θα πληρώνω ΦΕΜ, παρακράτηση 20% και ΦΠΑ και τέλος.

----------


## Kostas2002

Αυτό το "για όλες τις αρχές" το έβαλαν για να υπονοήσουν και την εφορία....
Δηλαδή θα στείλουν στην ΓΓΠΣ όχι την όποια συμφωνηθείσα βάλαμε στο πεδίο της συμφωνηθείσας αλλά την νόμιμη.
Ωμός εκβιασμός δηλαδή....

----------


## Xάρης

Θα πρέπει όλοι να καταλάβουμε ότι οι εισφορές (3%) υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ & ΕΜΠ (+χαρτόσημο 2% & ΟΓΑ 20% επί του χαρτοσήμου) *πρέπει να καταργηθούν*!
Αν καταργηθούν, τότε δεν θα έχουν κανένα λόγο ύπαρξης οι νόμιμες αμοιβές, αφού και η εισφορά (2%) υπέρ ΤΕΕ καταργήθηκε (καλώς).
Οπότε, δεν θα έχει λόγο ύπαρξης το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ.

Έτσι, θα εξοικονομήσουμε χρόνο, χρήμα και θα περιορίσουμε κατάτι την εκροή ευρώ προς το εξωτερικό!
Θα προστατέψουμε και το περιβάλλον αφού θα μειωθούν οι ρύποι!

Πώς;
Αφού θα περιοριστούν οι μετακινήσεις μας, συνήθως με αυτοκίνητα (εισαγόμενα) που καίνε βενζίνη (εισαγόμενη).

Όλες αυτές οι εισφορές είναι χαράτσια!
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί εκτός των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών μου στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ θα πρέπει να πληρώνω έξτρα εισφορές κάθε φορά που έχω μια δουλίτσα.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί εμείς οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες απ' όλους τους μηχανικούς, πρέπει να στηρίζουμε το ΕΜΠ και τον ΟΓΑ.
*ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΑ!*

Όσο για τα συμφωνητικά, είναι κωλόχαρτα.
Την φοροδιαφυγή δεν μπορείς να την εμποδίσεις με τα συμφωνητικά και με τις τριμηνιαίες και τις ετήσιες καταστάσεις για την εφορία και όλη αυτήν την χαρτούρα.
Τι εμποδίζει τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία, πέρα από τη συνείδησή του, να υπογράφει συμφωνητικά με μικρότερη αμοιβή απ' αυτή που θα λάβει, ακόμα και μηδενική.
*ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΑ!*

----------


## josif1976

Χάρη σε ψηφίζω.......χαλλλλλλαρά!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ

Με αφορμή την παρούσα κρίση εχει αποδειχθεί οτι το ΤΕΕ ειναι ενα ακόμη συνδικαλιστικό όργανο των συναδέλφων Δημοσίων υπαλλήλων Μηχανικών και στέκεται απέναντι στους ελευθερους επαγγελματίες Μηχανικούς.
Απίστευτη και ανούσια γραφειοκρατία απο το ΤΕΕ, που τώρα μάλλον ανακάλυψε και την *ηλεκτρονική γραφειοκρατία*!

----------


## Xάρης

Διοικούντες το ΤΕΕ, υπάλληλοι του ΤΕΕ και λοιποί δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, δίνουν την εικόνα ανθρώπων που δεν έχουν αντιληφθεί τίποτα από τι γίνεται στην κοινωνία, ανθρώπων που βάζουν το προσωπικό πάνω από το συντεχνιακό (ομαδικό) συμφέρον και το συντεχνιακό πάνω από το εθνικό συμφέρον.

*Η σειρά πρέπει να αντιστραφεί!*

----------


## eli

Η ''ηλεκτρονική γραφειοκρατία'' τα λέει όλα συνάδελφε! 
Από τη στιγμή που ζητάνε τόσα πολλά πλέον , να κάνουν τον κόπο να ανεβάσουν και ένα πρότυπο συμφωνητικό για να μην ψαχνόμαστε κάθε φορά με τις αλλαγές τους!

----------


## dbala

To TEE κατάφερε πάλι να μας αυξήσει τη γραφειοκρατία και συνεπώς τα έξοδα. Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν για μια βεβαίωση ενός αδόμητου ακινήτου να πρέπει ο μηχανικός να κάνει αυτοψία, να συμπληρώσει το ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό, την υπεύθυνη δήλωση ανάθεσης, την υπεύθυνη δήλωση του ιδιοκτήτη, όλα τα πεδία στις Αμοιβές, όλα τα πεδία στις Δηλώσεις Αυθαιρέτων, να τυπώσει όλα αυτά, να πάρει 2-3 τηλ. τον ιδιοκτήτη, να συμπληρώσει ΦΕΜ και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, να τα πάει στην τράπεζα, στη ΔΟΥ, να πάρει τις αποδείξεις, να κόψει δελτίο, να τα πάει στο συμβολαιογράφο, να παρακαλάει άλλες τόσες να τον πληρώσουν το υπερβολικό ποσό των 100-200¤, να έχει το άγχος κάθε Στουρνάρα που θέλει να του βάλει φόρο 20-30-40%, να είναι υπεύθυνος για όλα αυτά. Και μετά λέμε πως θα μειωθεί η γραφειοκρατία, πως θα μειωθεί η φοροδιαφυγή. Δεν έχουν κάνει ούτε το πολύ απλό να τραβάει αυτόματα τα στοιχεία του ιδιοκτήτη από τις Αμοιβές στις Δηλώσεις και να τυπώνει μια ΥΔ ιδιοκτήτη και το ΦΕΜ. Έχουμε καταντήσει σε κάθε δήλωση να συμπληρώνουμε 5 φορές τα στοιχεία του ιδιοκτήτη. Αίσχος αίσχος αίσχος.

----------


## Xάρης

Στον συμβολαιογράφο γιατί να πας;

Η πληρωμή του ΦΕΜ θα έπρεπε να γίνεται ηλεκτρονικά. Αυτό δεν είναι θέμα του ΤΕΕ αλλά του αρμόδιου Υπουργείου.

Η πληρωμή του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ μπορεί να γίνει εκτός από την ΕΤΕ και στην Τράπεζα Αττικής. Κι αυτό θα μπορούσε να πληρώνεται ηλεκτρονικά. Για την ΕΤΕ δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι το ΤΕΕ αλλά για την Αττικής όπου κύριος μέτοχος είναι το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, είναι αρμόδιο και θα μπορούσε να πιέσει ώστε να υλοποιηθεί.

Η γραφειοκρατία αν θέλουν να μειωθεί (που δεν θέλουν), μπορεί να μειωθεί. Μπορούν ας πούμε να κόψουν την εισφορά του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και το ΦΕΜ, ειδικά για ποσά κάτω των 300¤, όπως ισχύει για τις συναλλαγές μεταξύ επαγγελματιών όπου δεν ισχύει ο προκαταβλητέος φόρος 20%.

Η φοροδιαφυγή δεν χτυπιέται με την αύξηση των συντελεστών στους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες και μάλιστα την εφαρμογή τους από το πρώτο ευρώ. Αντιθέτως αυξάνεται!

Τα στοιχεία του ιδιοκτήτη μπορείς να τα εισάγεις μόνο μια φορά και να τα έχεις όλα έτοιμα. Οργάνωσε τα σε ένα excel. Έχω κάνει ένα τέτοιο και μου έχει λύσει τα χέρια.

----------


## Kostas2002

dbala, ξεκινάς από λάθος αφετηρία. 
1. Για τις βεβαιώσεις δεν υπάρχει νόμιμη αμοιβή άρα δεν περνάει από το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ.
2. Το ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό δεν είναι εφεύρεση του ΤΕΕ αλλά επιταγή του ν3919 και προϋπήρχε του νόμου αυτού αλλά απλά δεν το εφαρμόζαμε και δεν ελεγχόμασταν για αυτό.

----------


## Xάρης

1. Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι δεν υπάρχει νόμιμη αμοιβή αλλά στο ΤΕΕ λένε ότι υπάρχει βάσει ωρών εργασίας τις οποίες όμως το ΤΕΕ δεν έχει καθορίσει όπως π.χ. στον Ν.3843/10. 
Επιπλέον, υπάρχει ένα πεδίο στο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα των δηλώσεων του Ν.4014/11 για τον α/α της αμοιβής. Αυτό είναι προφανώς για τις τακτοποιήσεις των αυθαιρέτων, αλλά θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ισχυριστεί ότι είναι και για τις απλές βεβαιώσεις.

----------


## Kostas2002

Στις τακτοποιήσεις, αν δεν εισάγεις Α/Α δεν προχωράει, κάτι που δεν ισχύει για τις βεβαιώσεις...

----------


## Xάρης

Το έχω αντιληφθεί αυτό, αλλά διάβασε τι λένε συνάδελφοι για τους ισχυρισμούς του ΤΕΕ.
Γι αυτό και παραπάνω γράφω "_θα μπορούσε να ισχυριστεί κανείς_".
Φαντάσου να μας πουν ότι ήταν παράβλεψη του λογισμικού και ότι θα έπρεπε να συμπληρώνουμε το πεδίο της αμοιβής και για απλές βεβαιώσεις.
Περιμένω τα πάντα από το ΤΕΕ προκειμένου κάποιοι (σίγουρα όχι όλοι), να υπερασπιστούν τα έσοδα και τις θεσούλες τους.
Το ΤΕΕ δεν είναι σύμμαχος ημών των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών!

----------


## Kostas2002

Μα πλέον το ΤΕΕ δεν έχει έσοδα από την συγκεκριμένη πράξη..... Πάει το 2%....

----------


## Xάρης

Προς το παρόν!
Ποιος μας λέει ότι, προκειμένου να καλύψει τις απώλειες εσόδων του λόγω της κατάργησης της εισφοράς του 2%, δεν θα μας επιβάλλει τέλος χρήσης του λογισμικού των αμοιβών ή/και των δηλώσεων και βεβαιώσεων του Ν.4014/11.
Το τέλος αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι ετήσιο, μηνιαίο ή και ανά οριστική υποβολή.
Απίθανο; 
Μακάρι να διαψευσθώ.

Γι αυτό και πρέπει το συντομότερο:
α) να καταργηθούν οι νόμιμες αμοιβές, όπου ακόμα υπάρχουν,
β) η δημιουργία, συντήρηση και υποστήριξη των όποιων ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων (π.χ. 4014, ταυτότητα κτηρίου –μελλοντικά–) να περάσει στο ΥΠΕΚΑ.

----------


## eefthim

Συμφωνώ γενικά με το Χάρη και να πω ότι πλέον πρέπει να σταματήσουν οι συμφωνίες κάτω από το τραπέζι για τους μηχανικούς και να σταματήσουν οι μηχανικού να θεωρών ότι οι άλλοι μηχανικοί είναι κλέφτες.....

----------


## Pieros

Συνάδελφοι επειδή έχω καταμπερδευτει αν μπορείτε διαφωτίστε με λίγο.
Έχω δυο υποβολές αυθαίρετων από τον Αύγουστο για τις οποίες εχω κόψει κανονικά ΑΠΥ έχω πληρώσει το ΦΕΜ άλλα δεν είχα προχωρήσει σε κατάθεση στην ΕΤΕ ώστε να πάρει το ΤΕΕ της εισφορές του. Σήμερα που θέλω να τελειώνω με τις εκκρεμότητες μου το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ δεν μου δίνει εντολή πληρωμής , τι κάνω; το αγνοώ; και στο σύστημα που λέει για πληρότητα ότι πρέπει να ανεβάσω _Αμοιβή μηχανικού/ Εισφορά ΤΕΕ ._ σκαναρω μόνο την ΑΠΥ; και τέλος με τα συμφωνητικά που έχουμε κάνει ήδη τι γίνεται θα συμπληρώσουμε με το χέρι αυτά που ζητάει το ΤΕΕ είμαστε σοβαροι;

----------


## Xάρης

Τι εννοείς ότι το ΤΕΕ δεν σου δίνει εντολή πληρωμής; Γιατί;
Την εισφορά υπέρ ΤΕΕ (2%) μπορείς να την πληρώσεις και σε οποιοδήποτε υποκατάστημα του ΤΕΕ.
Πρέπει να την πληρώσεις; Κατά τη γνώμη μου ΝΑΙ, εφόσον η κατάθεση της αμοιβής έγινε προ του Ν.4093/12 που την κατάργησε.

Για την πληρότητα, το ΑΠΥ και το έντυπο πληρωμής του 2% που έχει γίνει σε υποκατάστημα του ΤΕΕ, είναι ΟΚ. Διαφορετικά το έντυπο πληρωμής στην ΕΤΕ και μόνο.

Για τα συμφωνητικά θεωρώ ότι καλό είναι από εδώ και πέρα να ακολουθούνται οι οδηγίες του ΤΕΕ εφόσον δεν μας είναι και ιδιαίτερος κόπος.
Στα όσα έχουν γίνει και έχουν κατατεθεί σε ΤΕΕ και εφορία (τρίμηνες καταστάσεις), δεν κάνουμε τίποτα.

----------


## Pieros

Η καρτελα για την δημιουργια-ενημερωση εντολης πληρωμης δεν ειναι ενεργη(δεν πατιεται) οποτε δεν μπορω να παρω εντολη πληρωμης.
Εχει κανενας αλλος αντιστοιχο προβλημα;

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 11:38 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 10:06 ----------

Οκ μιλησα με ΤΕΕ πρεπει να ανοιξω την κατρελα ΑΝΑΦΟΡΕΣ και αφου κανεις την αναφορα μετα ανοιγει η καρτελα της εντολης.
Εγω πάντως αφου εχω προυπολογησει αυτες τις εισφορες θα τις πληρωσω κανονικα(τα το καισαρος τω καισαρι).
Ευχαριστω παντως για την απαντηση Χαρη.

----------


## ninotopog

Πάντως, όπου κι αν ρώτησα (ΤΕΕ, Εφορία, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ) μου είπανε ότι το συμφωνητικό είναι μόνο για να κατοχυρώνεσαι εσύ, ο μηχανικός. Δεν έχεις υποχρέωση να το συντάξεις και να το υποβάλεις πουθενά.
Οι κρατήσεις, βάσει Ν.3919/11 είναι επί της νομίμου αμοιβής κι επομένως, βγάζεις μια εντολή πληρωμής, πας ΕΤΕ για να πληρώσεις τις κρατήσεις, και το ΦΠΑ τον αποδίδεις μέσω της ΑΠΥ. Επομένως, είσαι καλυμένος από τα πάντα, χωρίς να κάνεις συμφωνητικό. 
Απλά, επειδή βρισκόμαστε εν καιρώ κρίσης, αν δε σε πληρώσει ο πελάτης, δε κατοχυρώνεσαι από το ΤΕΕ, γιατί πλέον, η νόμιμη αμοιβή δεν είναι και υποχρεωτική.
Εξ' ου και η μετονομασία σε "ελάχιστη" από "νόμιμη". 
Η λέξη "νόμιμη" σημαίνει και νομική κατοχύρωση, ενώ η "ελάχιστη", όχι!

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

εαν αυτο ισχυει τοτε γιατι το ΤΕΕ ζητάει να κατατεθεί το συμφωνιτικο σε ψηφιακή μορφή και μάλιστα καθόρισε την δομή και το ελάχιστο περιεχόμενο της έγγραφης συμφωνίας της παρ.1α του άρθρου 7 του Ν.3919/2011 για την ανάθεση υπηρεσιών μηχανικού?
ή μήπως δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι.!!

----------


## Xάρης

*@ninotopog*
Αν το ΤΕΕ, η εφορία και το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ σου απάντησαν *εγγράφως* θα σε παρακαλούσα να ανεβάσεις την απάντησή τους αυτή στο φόρουμ.
Αν σου απάντησαν προφορικά, δυστυχώς για σένα και όλους μας, η απάντησή τους δεν έχει καμία αξία.

Το άρθρο 7 του Ν.3919/11 είναι ξεκάθαρο. Απαιτείται έγγραφη συμφωνία* που κατατίθεται στο ΤΕΕ.
Επιπλέον, μ' άλλες διατάξεις υποχρεούμαστε να καταθέτουμε τριμηνιαίους πίνακες με τα συμφωνητικά και αντίστοιχη ετήσια κατάσταση.

Οι κρατήσεις δεν είναι πάντα επί της νόμιμης αμοιβής γιατί δεν υπάρχει πάντα καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή. Όπου δεν υπάρχει νόμιμη, οι κρατήσεις υπολογίζονται επί της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής.

Η αντικατάσταση ήταν των ελαχίστων από τις νόμιμες και όχι το αντίθετο (μάλλον αυτό εννοούσες). 
Οι ελάχιστες καταργήθηκαν κατ' απαίτηση της τρόικας και της λεγόμενης απελευθέρωσης των επαγγελμάτων.
Οι νόμιμες δημιουργήθηκαν κατ' απαίτηση πρωτίστως του ΤΕΕ και δευτερευόντως του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και των Πολυτεχνείων, για να διαφυλάξουν τους πόρους τους.
"Νόμιμη" δεν σημαίνει και νομική κατοχύρωση. Η κατοχύρωση επέρχεται με το έγγραφο συμφωνητικό, είτε υπάρχουν νόμιμες αμοιβές είτε όχι.

*Συμπερασματικά:*
Όποιος θέλει να είναι απόλυτα τυπικός και σύμφωνος με τη νομοθεσία και τις υποχρεώσεις του ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, συντάσσει συμφωνητικά, τα υποβάλει στο ΤΕΕ και στη ΔΟΥ του και πληρώνει υπέρ ΤΕΕ και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ τις σχετικές εισφορές, καθώς και το ΦΕΜ.
Όποιος θέλει να "ρισκάρει", δεν κάνει ακόμα και τίποτα από τα παραπάνω.

* Έγγραφη συμφωνία δεν απαιτείται όταν υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή και η συμφωνηθείσα είναι όση και η νόμιμη (βλ. §8 άρθρου 7 Ν.3919/11).

----------


## Kostas2002

Χάρη η §8 άρθρου 7 Ν.3919/11 δεν λέει αυτό που έγραψες αλλά "Οι καθοριζόμενες με το διάταγμα αυτό αμοιβές αποτελούν τις νόμιμες αμοιβές, οι οποίες ισχύουν για την περίπτωση που δεν προκύπτει έγκυρη έγγραφη συμφωνία αμοιβής" 
Δηλαδή όταν δεν υπάρχει *έγκυρη* συμφωνία οι αμοιβές του 696/74 είναι οι νόμιμες. Και το λέει αυτό γιατί σε περίπτωση διεκδίκησης αμοιβής χωρίς έγκυρη συμφωνία, το ΤΕΕ θα διεκδικήσει την νόμιμη.
Δεν έχει σχέση με την απαίτηση ή μη της έγγραφης συμφωνίας.

Επίσης σημειώνω πως πλέον δεν υπάρχουν κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΕΕ, που μάλλον εκ παραδρομής έγραψες...

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν συμφωνώ Κώστα.
Με την παράγραφο αυτή μας δείχνει ότι είναι αποδεκτό να μην υπάρχει έγκυρη *έγγραφη* συμφωνία. Ανοίγει δηλαδή ένα "παράθυρο".
Μας λέει δε ότι στην περίπτωση αυτή, θεωρούνται ως νόμιμες αμοιβές οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές του Π.Δ.696/74.
Και τι σημαίνει αυτό;
Σημαίνει, αφενός ότι:
το ΤΕΕ θα διεκδικήσει υπέρ ημών τη νόμιμη (ελάχιστη) αμοιβή, αυτό δηλαδή που έγραψεςτο ΤΕΕ θα ζητήσει από εμάς το 2% της νόμιμης αμοιβής (προς το παρόν έχει καταργηθεί η εισφορά αυτή, όπως σωστά επισημαίνεις)τα ΤΣΜΕΔΕ & ΕΜΠ θα ζητήσουν από εμάς το 2%+1% της νόμιμης αμοιβής (ακόμα ισχύει η εισφορά αυτή)*η εφορία θα θεωρήσει ότι η αμοιβή μας είναι όσο και η νόμιμη!*η εφορία θα έχει την απαίτηση το ΑΠΥ να κοπεί στη νόμιμηη εφορία θα έχει την απαίτηση ο ΦΠΑ να υπολοσιτεί επί της νόμιμηςη εφορία θα έχει την απαίτηση ο ΦΕΜ να υπολογιστεί στη νόμιμη

Από τα παραπάνω συμπεραίνουμε ότι:
Αν η αμοιβή που συμφωνήσαμε με τον πελάτη μας είναι όση και η ορισθείσα νόμιμη, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουμε συμφωνητικό.
Ας θεωρήσουν όλοι (ΤΕΕ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΕΜΠ, Εφορία) ότι η αμοιβή μας είναι η νόμιμη, αφού αυτή είναι και η συμφωνηθείσα.

Αν από την άλλη, δεν υπάρχει καθορισθείσα νόμιμη αμοιβή (όπως π.χ. σε βεβαιώσεις του Ν.4014/11 και ΠΕΑ), τότε το "παράθυρο" έχει κλείσει και απαιτείται έγγραφο συμφωνητικό με καθορισμό της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής, επί της οποίας θα κοπεί ΑΠΥ, θα υπολογιστεί ΦΠΑ και ΦΕΜ και θα πληρωθούν οι απαιτούμενες εισφορές.

----------


## Kostas2002

Προσωπικά δεν έχω πειστεί ότι μας δίνει ο ν3919 το δικαίωμα να μην κάνουμε συμφωνητικό.
Το ότι αν δεν υπάρχει έγκυρο συμφωνητικό θα χρησιμοποιηθούν οι νόμιμες είναι μια τιμωρία αλλά τι τιμωρία υπάρχει αν δεν κάνουμε συμφωνητικό για εργασία που δεν έχει νόμιμη;

----------


## Xάρης

Το συμφωνητικό όπως είπαμε και παραπάνω είναι υποχρεωτικό!
Το "παράθυρο" που μας απαλλάσσει από την υποχρέωση σύνταξης συμφωνητικού υπάρχει μόνο όταν:
α) υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή και
β) η συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή μας είναι όση και η νόμιμη.
Αυτό δεν το βλέπω ως "τιμωρία" αλλά ως "διευκόλυνση" για όποιον λαμβάνει τη νόμιμη αμοιβή.

Σωστά όμως αναρωτιέσαι τι γίνεται αν δεν συντάξουμε συμφωνητικό σε περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή.
Τότε, ΤΕΕ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΕΜΠ και εφορία δεν μπορούν να μας πιάσουν και να μας πουν ότι κύριε μηχανικέ τόσα θέλουμε εμείς βασισμένοι σε... ποια "νόμιμη" αμοιβή;
Υπάρχει ένα κενό και δεν ξέρω αν τυχόν εφαρμοστεί ποτέ ο νόμος και γίνει έλεγχος τι θα πληρώσουμε.
Ίσως το πιο εύκολο είναι να πούμε τι θα πληρώσουμε στην εφορία. Σίγουρα θα υπάρχει κάποιο καθορισμένο πρόστιμο όπως όταν δεν τηρείς σωστά τα βιβλία σου ή δεν συμπληρώνεις σωστά τη φορολογική σου δήλωση κ.λπ.

----------


## Kostas2002

Η άποψη του φοροτεχνικού του Τμ. ΚΜ είναι ίδια με την δική σου αλλά τι λέει για το πρόστιμο σε περίπτωση μη σύνταξης συμφωνητικού, είτε υπάρχει είτε δεν υπάρχει νόμιμη και η αμοιβή μας είναι διάφορη αυτής;

----------


## ninotopog

http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...te20121129.pdf

Στη πρώτη σελίδα, η τελευταία τελεία τα λέει όλα : 
"Σε περίπτωση που για ένα έργο δεν έχει υποβληθεί ηλεκτρονικά έγγραφη 
συμφωνία θα θεωρείται από όλες τις αρχές ότι η συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή 
ταυτίζεται με την Νόμιμη."

Ας κάνουμε λοιπόν όλοι μια κίνηση, για τη δημιουργία πρότυπου συμφωνητικού από το ΤΕΕ.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν *δεν* έχουμε συμφωνητικό, υπάρχουν τρεις περιπτώσεις:
Υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή και η αμοιβή μας είναι όση και η νόμιμη: 
Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημαΥπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή και η αμοιβή μας είναι μικρότερη της νόμιμης: 
Τότε, όπως έγραψε παραπάνω ο ninotopog, θεωρείται ότι η συμφωνηθείσα είναι όση και η νόμιμη. 
Άρα, η εφορία θα μας ζητήσει επιπλέον ΦΠΑ, θα μας φορολογήσει για εισόδημα όσο της νόμιμης αμοιβής, το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ θα μας ζητήσει επιπλέον εισφορά και το ΤΕΕ (αυτή η εισφορά καταργήθηκε). Με τις όποιες προσαυξήσεις και πρόστιμα.ΔΕΝ υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή: 
Στην περίπτωση αυτή, ναι μεν δεν μπορούν Εφορία και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ να μας ζητήσουν περισσότερο ΦΠΑ/φόρο και εισφορές αντίστοιχα, αλλά υπάρχει κάποιο πρόστιμο για τη μη τήρηση των όσων ορίζει ο Ν.3919/11. Πόσο είναι αυτό; Δεν γνωρίζω. Αν γνωρίζει ο Κολυδάς ή κάποιος άλλος, ούτε αυτό το γνωρίζω.

----------


## Kostas2002

> http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...te20121129.pdf
> Ας κάνουμε λοιπόν όλοι μια κίνηση, για τη δημιουργία πρότυπου συμφωνητικού από το ΤΕΕ.


Ο νόμος ορίζει τι θα πρέπει κατ'ελάχιστο να περιέχει το συμφωνητικό.
Το ΤΕΕ όμως έχει υπερβεί τον ρόλο του  και ζητάει και άλλα....

----------


## ninotopog

Θεωρητικό σενάριο...

Το "γράψε το συμφωνητικό" (μάταιο χάσιμο χρόνου και φαιάς ουσίας - εφόσον θες να είσαι σωστός κι όχι τσαπατσούλης-)
"πες στο πελάτη πότε θα μπορεί να υπογράψετε" (χάσιμο χρόνου)
"σκάναρε, ανέβασε κλπ" (κι άλλο χάσιμο χρόνου)
είναι μανούρα για εμένα, εσένα και πολλούς άλλους φαντάζομαι...
Οπότε, παίρνω τη νόμιμη και τελειώνει η δουλειά.
Ή παίρνω μικρότερη και φορολογούμαι στη νόμιμη!

Κι επιπλέον, για μένα που είμαι 30άρης, μου είναι οικείο να σκανάρω και να ανεβάσω.
Για έναν 60+ χρονών, ρωτάς αν είναι εύκολα όλα αυτά?
Θα μου πεις.."και τα αυθαίρετα έχουν τέτοια συστήματα".Ναι, αλλά είναι επιλογή του να μην ασχοληθεί με αυθαίρετα. Όταν όμως τον υποχρεώνεις να σκανάρει και να ανεβάζει τα συμφωνητικά, είναι σα να του λες "μάθε γέρο γράμματα!".

Εδώ και 1-1,5 χρόνο περίπου (από τότε που ψηφίστηκαν οι νόμοι 4014, 4020, 4042 , 4067 κλπ) μου έρχεται στο μυαλό μου η έκφραση ενός συνταξιούχου (πλέον) μηχανικού, ο οποίος έλεγε : 
"Το κακό στο επάγγελμά μας είναι ότι, ψηφίζονται νόμοι για τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, από υπαλλήλους!"
Ανάθεμα κι αν ήξερε ο Σηφουνάκης και το επιτελείο του τι πάει να πει στη πράξη "ηλεκτρονική υποβολή άδειας δόμησης"..
Οτιδήποτε τέτοιο λοιπόν (όπως η ηλεκτρονική υποβολή συμφωνητικών) είναι στο χέρι μας να δείξουμε ότι είναι σχεδόν ανέφυκτο, αν δε λυθούν άλλα θέματα. 
Όρισε νόμιμη αμοιβή για όλες τις εργασίες και μετά κάν' το. Όχι να το κάνεις και να μου αφήνεις και "παραθυράκια" για εργασίες οι οποίες δεν έχουν νόμιμη αμοιβή.

----------


## Xάρης

Το ΤΕΕ ας ζητάει ό,τι θέλει. Το ΤΕΕ δεν νομοθετεί. αυτός είναι ρόλος της βουλής.
Αν έχει δοθεί η δικαιοδοσία στο ΤΕΕ να ορίζει το τι πρέπει κατ' ελάχιστο να περιλαμβάνει ένα συμφωνητικό, ας μας ενημερώσει κάποιος σε ποιο ΦΕΚ αναφέρεται κάτι τέτοιο.

Το λιγότερο που θα μπορούσε να κάνει το ΤΕΕ είναι να αναρτήσει στην ιστοσελίδα του και ένα πρότυπο συμφωνητικό. Φοβάμαι όμως ότι κανένας στο ΤΕΕ δεν θα πάρει την ευθύνη για κάτι τέτοιο. Θα μπορούσαν όμως να το κάνουν κάποιοι σύλλογοι ή παρατάξεις που κάθε τόσο ζητούν την ψήφο μας.

Ένα τέτοιο πρότυπο θα μπορούσε να είναι αυτό που μόλις ανέβασα *ΕΔΩ*. 
Αν έχετε κάποιες παρατηρήσεις/συμπληρώσεις/διορθώσεις επ' αυτού, ευχαρίστως να τις κάνουμε.

----------


## Kostas2002

Τις παρατηρήσεις μας να τι γράψουμε εδώ ή θα δημιουργήσεις αντίστοιχο θέμα;

----------


## Xάρης

Δημιούργησα ένα νέο θέμα *ΕΔΩ*.
Αναμένω τις πάντα εύστοχες παρατηρήσεις σου (είτε συμφωνώ είτε όχι  :Χαρούμενος:  ) όπως και των υπολοίπων μελών του φόρουμ.

----------


## sundance

τι κανετε τελικα με τα συμφωνητικα? βαζετε ενα απλο δικο σας?

----------


## Kostas2002

Ναι. Μόνο τα απαραίτητα ελάχιστα του νόμου.

----------


## ninotopog

Αν δεν ανεβάσει κανένας συμφωνητικό, τι θα γίνει;;;Απορία το έχω.
Ας μη στείλει κανένας, να δούμε...τι πρόστιμο θα επιβάλλουν και σε ποιόν;

(Μερικές φορές,ο αγώνας γίνεται κι από το γραφείο..δε χρειάζεται να κατεβούμε στους δρόμους. )

----------


## Xάρης

Κανένας νόμος δεν μας υποχρεώνει να ανεβάσουμε τα συμφωνητικά μας στο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα του ΤΕΕ.
Μας υποχρεώνει να τα καταθέσουμε στο ΤΕΕ.
Το ΤΕΕ μας διευκολύνει και μας δίνει μια εναλλακτική πρόταση από την κατάθεση με αίτηση σε κάποιο περιφερειακό τμήμα ή και στο κεντρικό.

Άρα, δεν τίθεται θέμα προστίμου ή κυρώσεων, κατά την άποψή μου.

----------


## GADR

Θα μπορούσαμε να αναθερμάνουμε το θέμα μετα την εφαρμογή του TAXIS. Πιστεύω ότι τα συμφωνητικά δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά για τους μηχανικούς αν δουμε την ΠΟΛ 1270/2000.

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορείς να το κάνεις λιανά; Να αναπτύξεις το σκεπτικό σου;

----------


## GADR

Παραθέτω την 1η παραγρ. της ΠΟΛ.
"Διευκρινίζεται ότι η παραπάνω υπουργική απόφαση καταλαμβάνει ΜΟΝΟ τα  συμφωνητικά ή άλλου είδους καταρτιζόμενα έγγραφα τα οποία, εκ του  περιεχομένου τους, καθώς και των αναφερόμενων σ' αυτά όρων, αποτελούν  συμφωνητικά που, μέχρι την έκδοση αυτής, υποβάλλονταν στις αρμόδιες ΔΟΥ  προς θεώρηση, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της παρ. 16 του άρθρου 8 του Ν.1882/1990,  όπως συμπληρώθηκε, τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει με τις διατάξεις της παρ. 2  του άρθρου 8 του Ν.2386/1996 και της παρ. 6 του άρθρου 27 του  Ν.2682/1999.
Τονίζεται ότι οι εξαιρέσεις που θεσπίστηκαν με τις διατάξεις της παρ. 2  του άρθρου 8 του Ν.2386/1996 και της παρ. 6 του άρθρου 27 του  Ν.2682/1999, για συμφωνητικά που καταρτίζονται από επιτηδευματίες ή  τρίτους: με το Δημόσιο, τις τράπεζες, τους οργανισμούς, τις επιχειρήσεις  του ευρύτερου Δημόσιου τομέα, τους Δήμους και τις Κοινότητες, τις  ασφαλιστικές επιχειρήσεις, τις επιχειρήσεις που εκδίδουν κάρτες  συναλλαγών και τις εταιρίες χρηματοδοτικής μίσθωσης του Ν.1665/1986, εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν και δεν επηρεάζονται απ' όσα η υπ' αριθ.
1065606/7222/ΔΕ-Β/18.7.2000 ΑΥΟ καθορίζει.
Ακόμη, διευκρινίζεται ότι συμφωνητικά και διαδικασίες που προβλέπονται από άλλες διατάξεις (π.χ. Ν.820/1978, Ν.2065/1992, Ν.2238/1994  κ.λπ.) ή από υπουργικές αποφάσεις οι οποίες υπογράφονται ή  συνυπογράφονται από τον Υπουργό Οικονομικών, εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν και  δεν θίγονται από την υπ' αριθ. 1065606/7222/ΔΕ-Β/18.7.2000 ΑΥΟ."

Νομίζω πως αν δεν ακυρωθούν, με κάποια άλλη απόφαση, οι ΠΟΛ που ανέστειλαν την υποχρέωση υποβολής καταστάσεων των συμφωνητικών, αυτές εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν.

----------

Xάρης

----------

